# Show on 10th Mountain Division



## BruceinAlberta (17 Dec 2005)

I'm the new American to this forum living in calgary now, and I just watched a great show on a unit I served with in Somalia (active) and Afghanistan (National Guard).  That unit being the 10th Mountain Division.  Very interesting and I recommend it.  Also an excellent show on History are the "Shoot-Out" shows.


----------



## Clément Barbeau Vermet (21 Dec 2005)

I watched it. Very good. Amazing these soldiers escalated the mountain at night. They should make a moovie with that.


----------

